
Mac on ARM – A few thoughts from the trenches - imartin2k
https://digitstodollars.com/2020/06/16/mac-on-arm-a-few-thoughts-from-the-trenches/
======
qubex
I’m a Mac user and am not terribly enthusiastic about abandoning _x_ 86_64
(though I have to admit I was one of the die-hands that stuck with PowerPC G5
for as long as humanly possible, so maybe I’m a conservative and a nostalgic).

I do, however, adore my iPad Pro (with Magic Keyboard). I’ve been using top-
of-the-line iPads as an essential ingredient of my computing ecology for more
than a decade now and I’ve been predominantly iPad-only for the past seven.
The iPad represents not so much a laptop _replacement_ as it it offers a
laptop _replacemeny_.

Anyway, I do see (through my experience with the iPads being refined over
various generations) that they now have more than plenty performance and
accoutrements to serve as the genesis for a new line of ARM-based laptops,
starting from the bottom end and gradually moving up. I’m a bit worried about
the top end though (the Mac Pro and exotic software like Wolfram Research’s
_Mathematica_ ).

At any rate, I certainly hope that whatever Apple ships will have some kind of
open bootloader or facility for installing other (ARM64) OSes so that their
hardware can serve as one of the baselines for the open-source community to
begin building on.

